# Olives for oil



## Dee Richards (Aug 16, 2015)

We have several hundred olive trees, most have not produced olives this year, but still a lot have - we do not have a gardener any more and are wondering if it is worth picking the ones that are there and black and taking along for oil? We are in the Lorca area and wonder if anyone knows, where, how and if there is a minimum weight or any other facts we need to know? Thankyou


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Pick them all (green and black) this should encourage more next year. Also make sure the trees are correctly pruned as this will also help.

Do you have a co-operativa near you? If so, ask if they take olives and what the rules are.


----------



## olivefarmer (Oct 16, 2012)

This is a _how long is a piece of string_ question!

Ideally you need to pick them at the right time. That depends on variety. As a guide wait till they are all black and some are falling off.

Trees have good years and bad years and maybe an alright year in between depending on factors. If they haven't been pruned correctly and sprayed then your yield will suffer. They will also quickly become a right mess without care.

My trees yield an average of 80kg each and that makes about 15 litres of oil. They are a decent size and age.

I don't know where you would take them in the Lorca area. However your first port of call is the local Co op. Some do and others don't . The latter have traceability and make the producers jump through a lot of hoops e.g. you must be accredited to prune your trees, accredited to spray them against pests and accredited to spray your weeds. In return they get you a higher price per kilo than drop in centres. Now the good news. Near us there is a mill that takes olives from small producers and you get your oil back. For this they charge a small processing fee to cover the cleaning, seperating and milling. If you decide to pick your own olives then keep the ones off the tree separate from those off the ground. Unless your trees are bushes you will need equipment . Fibreglass pole and a couple of nets and some gloves, a plastic rake and access to a trailer would be a good starting point.

Incidentally you are technically earning income which should be declared on your annual renta return and then you will need to be paying autonomo at up to 280 euros per month

Something else you might consider is letting a farmer manage your plot (you would do nothing) and negotiate a split. 3/4 farmer and one quarter you cash/oil would be a good starting point. 

Hope that helps.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

We know a number of people around here who have arrangements with farmers to do the work. They work for nothing and take anything from 50% to 75% of the yield. Mangos, avocados and olives are the most often subject to such arrangements.


----------



## Dee Richards (Aug 16, 2015)

very helpful thankyou


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

There are loads of places that you can take them. There is one almazara opposite the thursday market on the roundabout butit used to be a nightmare to get in /out.
I use one in the rambla de murciano outside of Estacción ( de Puerto Lumbreras) There is another on the poligono in Puerto Lumbreras . Neighbour uses one in Totana ( I kid you not, he prefers the taste from them ) 
There's 2 or3 others on Totana side of Lorca but I've never used any of them.
What Olivefarmer said is all good except that up here the co-operative don't rule like where he is.
A benefit of belonging to the co-operative though is that you'd be able to claim the subsidy on your own trees. It goes in 5 year cycles & last was 2011-2016 so due next year. 
Always used to be able to sell for cash up here but many are tightening up on that now.

It is hard work for little money ,although price is good this year but if you are doing them yourself ,apart from all the stuff Olive farmer mentioned that you need the most important item is helpers. :lol: 
Doing it on your own ,like I am , is a quick way to consider topping yourself.


----------



## olivefarmer (Oct 16, 2012)

That would be enough to drive one to drink!


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

The co-ops here require you to use the approved (they supply) pesticides, abono, etc. but they sell oil direct as extra-virgin (many other co-ops just put it all into the one pot and sell it on.


----------



## Dee Richards (Aug 16, 2015)

WE have a lot of black olives that we have picked, can you mix with the green? we have loads of green ones too? Not sure where the one in estacion is (that is probably our nearest) we know the one on the poligono was there today buying swimming pool stuff next door and notice the olives piled up - there were mixed black and green in boxes waiting to go in and a queue of spaniards - do you need to take in crates? or can you take in box/bags? Roughly how many kgs do you take? dont want to turn up with our little lot and be embarassed? lol


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

I think you need about 5 kilos to make just one litre of oil. If you don't have many, best to preserve them in jars.


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

baldilocks said:


> The co-ops here require you to use the approved (they supply) pesticides, abono, etc. but they sell oil direct as extra-virgin (many other co-ops just put it all into the one pot and sell it on.


That is because oil from Jaen is a brand. I am an aficionado of oil from there, some really good ones I like the infused ones. Love a bit of chili oil on strong cheese or crusty bread.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Isobella said:


> That is because oil from Jaen is a brand. I am an aficionado of oil from there, some really good ones I like the infused ones. Love a bit of chili oil on strong cheese or crusty bread.


The province of Jaén produces more olive oil than anywhere else in the world.


----------

